# qui sont les utilisateurs de Gentoo ?

## anigel

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà un moment que je me pose la question suivante : qui compose la population "gentooïste" (<- je viens de l'inventer, vous pouvez rajouter au dico  :Laughing:  ).

En effet, Gentoo passe pour une distribution assez élitiste, aussi je me demandais si nous étions en majorité des professionnels de l'informatique, des étudiants en info, des jardiniers-charcutiers, ou que sais-je encore ?

Ca permettra de se faire une idée plus nette de la percée de notre distrib dans le "vrai monde"  :Smile:  !

----------

## marvin rouge

Physicien. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un poste CNRS ou R&D (plutot R) en physique des surfaces, faut me faire signe   :Mr. Green: 

ouais, physicien, mais y'a des fois ou je me dit que j'aurai du faire un doctorat en informatique.

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai redoublé ma premiere   :Embarassed:  ....

Je suis donc lycéen en sti electronique (F2 pour les anciens). Je compte faire un master (bac+5) en informatique mais orientée unix car j'ai pas trop envie qu'on me gave avecc du visual basic...

Bref je suis lycéen  :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

Ce sondage n'avait pas déjà été fait ?

Je suis étudiant en informatique (licence)

Sinon marvin rouge désespères pas je connaissais un de mes profs de réseaux qui avaient commencé par un doctorat de physique et en avait fait un d'info  2 ans apres. (IL doit surement etre en train de passer un de maths d'ailleurs  :Smile:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

etudiant en informatique / sysadmin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

étudiant en dernière année d'école d'ingénieur.

Je fais du traitement d'images en ce moment. J'ai <<voté>> "étudiant (pas en informatique)" car c'est  considéré comme appartenant au départements des maths appliquées/traitement du signal ici.

----------

## CryoGen

Etudiant info , (Master Conception Jeux Video)

----------

## gulivert

Hmm, interessant tout ce que vs faites les gars.

Pour ma part, je suis dessinateur en machine, rien a voir avec l'informatique, et encore moin Unix/Linux. Mais pour travailler j'ai un PC sous W******   :Confused: 

Suis juste un pationné de Linux, et maintenant de la Gentoo plus aproprement dit....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercete

étudiant en Master Informatique (IUP)

charcutier/jardinier seulement à mes heures perdues  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je suis lycéen, en Terminale S. Je compte faire un DUT informatique l'année prochaine (si mes résultats me le permettent, c'est pas sur).Last edited by geekounet on Sat Dec 11, 2004 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

Bon si tout le monde s'y met:

Je suis étudiant en dernière année d'école d'ingénieur en exil pour double diplôme à Stockholm, où j'étudie la microélectronique (mais surtout du point de vue design et aussi pas mal de software bas niveau (C et asm)) Donc venant d'une fillière plus physique j'ai pas voté en info  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

Bah j'ai un diplôme d'acoustique/thermique du bâtiment (un DESS pour être précis) qui m'a permis de bosser un peu moins de 2 an dans les télécoms (  :Shocked:  ). 

Puis j'ai repris mes études pour préparer le capes de physique/chimie.

Et oui: mon problème a longtemps été que je ne savais pas ce que je me voulais   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Intruder

Je suis en 1er licence Informatique ( = 3e année)

----------

## NiLuJe

Lycéen, 1è S  :Wink: 

----------

## Polo

étudiant en deuxieme année(pour la deuxième fois  :Crying or Very sad:  ) de prépa intégrée a une école d'ingénieurs en electronique et informatique.

----------

## Longfield

étudiant en Informatique, à l'EPFL en Suisse. Je suis en 4ème, soit en Master, et mes domaines de prédilection sont les systèmes embarqués, la robotique, les FPGA et le matériel plus généralement (électro, ASM, C, VHDL) !!!

Voilà !

----------

## xaviermiller

Licencié en Sciences Mathématiques (équivalent Bac+4) depuis 1996, travaillant comme informaticien dans le secteur des assurances où je fais.. des calculs  :Wink: 

Hé oui, je fais du VB   :Confused:  mais à la maison, je me défonce en C et PHP

Et comme hobby principal, je fais de la musique (un cd en cours dans notre groupe : http://users.belgacom.net/ileauxtortues ; oki, je sais, c'est pas bien de faire de la pub, mais je l'ai fait  :Razz: )

----------

## limacette

Etudiant en première année de baccalauréat (sorry si on écrit pas ça comme ça...) en informatiqueLast edited by limacette on Sat Dec 11, 2004 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *limacette wrote:*   

> Etudiant en première année de bachalauréat (sorry si on écrit pas ça comme ça...) en informatique

 

en France ça s'écrit plutôt dans ce style là: baccalauréat  :Wink: 

mais pour toi,c'est un diplôme universitaire non? pas un examen de fin de lycée comme en France.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'imagine que Limacette parle des grades du truc-machin de Bologne avec les "Bachelors" et "Masters"  :Wink: 

----------

## limacette

oui oui tout a fait c est universitaire... avant ca s'appelait des graduats, maintenant avec Bologne, c est des baccalauréats... (merci pour l'orthographe  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kwenspc

2eme année d'école d'ingénieur info.

Au fait au passage, je suis à la recherche d'un stage informatique de 3 à 4 mois. Et bien evidemment je cherche en priorité un stage avec un travail sous Linux/Unix. Si vous avez de bonnes adresse où en trouver faites moi signe  :Wink: 

(bon si y a aussi des employeurs, cherchant un stagiaire, dans le coin : Hou Hou je suis là!)

(France ou autre  pas de problème, Mars aussi pourquoi pas)

----------

## kopp

Etudiant en math spé (dominante maths physique) donc pas beaucoup d'info (vive pascal  :Sad: )

si possible ensimag l'année prochaine, ou alors en electronique (tjs si possible  :Smile: )... ca se rapprochera quelque peu de l'info

----------

## GNUTortue

autre :

Collégien, pense de bosser dans l'informatique plus tard

----------

## belgiuman

Moi je viens de terminer mes études en Informatique, je suis gradué (donc Bac +3 pour les fraçais)

Et je cherche actuellement du travail sur Bruxelles :'(

----------

## zdra

 *limacette wrote:*   

> oui oui tout a fait c est universitaire... avant ca s'appelait des graduats, maintenant avec Bologne, c est des baccalauréats... (merci pour l'orthographe  )

 

 - Avant:

2année candidature + 2 années de licence pour finir "licencié en informatique"

 - Maintenant:

3années de baccalauréats + 2années de maitrise pour finir "maitre en informatique"

Il me semble....

Fin bon moi je suis en 2eme candi informatique.

----------

## limacette

Oui c est tout a fait ca... 

[off-topic] Et grace a Bologne on a plein d'options en plus et dont tout le monde se fout... Enfin tout ca est off-topic...[/off-topic]

----------

## arnaud75

Comptable, si, si, il en faut    :Very Happy: 

----------

## _droop_

Consultant systèmes et réseaux depuis pas tres tres longtemps...

----------

## maxtoo

Moi je suis au lycée en second avec l'option ISI (Initiation au Science de l'ingénieur) et MPI (Mesure Physique Informatique).

----------

## ttgeub

En fait je m'appelle cynthia, je suis hongroise d'origine et je travail au crazy horse, je trouve la gentoo tres pratique pour faire du tchat toute la nuit avec des mecs tres sympa partout dans le monde et qui sont tres gentils avec moi. D'ailleurs on pourrait ouvrir un thread sympa pour parler et se rechauffer tous par ces froides nuit d'hiver  ...

Oui je sais ===> []

PS : je fais un doctorat d'informatique et evidemment y a pas une fille à l'horizon

PS2 : scout et sireyessire sont polytechniciens, c'est pas une honte les gars et pas la peine de vous planquer. L'ancienne localisation de scout à massy palaiseau etait pas top discrete   :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Etudiant en troisième année d'ingénieur en physico-chimie des matériaux (si si je vous assure, c'est le titre exact, ça tient même presque pas sur une ligne   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Darkael

Je suis étudiant en deuxième année d'ingénieur télécom à l'INT à Evry... je crois que j'ai coché étudiant en informatique.

----------

## sireyessire

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> PS2 : scout et sireyessire sont polytechniciens, c'est pas une honte les gars et pas la peine de vous planquer. L'ancienne localisation de scout à massy palaiseau etait pas top discrete  

 

C'est un peu rapide comme choix, sur le pltal il y a aussi supélec et supoptique, un morceau de l'ENSTA et un bon bout du CEA (avec son école qui va bien)

Sinon on ne se planque pas, mais on ne se vante pas non plus  :Razz:  . Et puis on est loin d'être les seuls sur les forums et sous gentoo plus généralement.  :Mr. Green: 

Par ailleurs: je me souviens pas avoir déjà évoqué une telle chose avec toi, ni t'avoir autorisé à divulger une quelconque information à caractère privé à mon sujet... Comme ces forums sont localisés aux US tu vas prendre cher en dommages et intérêts   :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs: je me souviens pas avoir déjà évoqué une telle chose avec toi

 

Erreur tu l'as dit toi meme sur ce forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121646&highlight=polytechniciens  :Twisted Evil: 

Soit dit en passant, je pense que dire que tu fais l'X, n'est pas nécessarement se vanter et ca apporte aussi une reponse plus ... pertinente. D'ailleurs je serais curieux de connaitre à quel point gentoo et plus generalement linux est present à l'X. Car les polytechniciens representant une part non nul des futurs decideurs de demain (j ai pas dit tous, mais juste une part), il est clair que savoir à quelle point linux est repandu et utilisé est une donnée interessante.

(Qui a dit OFF-TOPIC   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## sireyessire

les estimations les plus optimistes doivent être de 1% sous gentoo, pê 5 à 10% sous nux avec une forte proportion de mandrake. Mais avec la percée de M$ dans le campus je pense que ça va baisser  :Sad: 

PS: j'espère que tu avais noter le smiley de fin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ttgeub

ouep j'ai surtout eu peur d'avoir fait une connerie   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ben sinon les informations que tu donnes sont pas top glop    :Confused: 

----------

## herlock

Je suis encore étudiant, en 5eme (en Belgique - avant dernière année du secondaire)

----------

## bong

Ben pour moi

troisieme annee en ecole d'ingenieurs (dont deux ans de prepa integree)

bac sti elec (tb) + concours general d'elec

bep elec (hé oui   :Laughing:  )

j'ai quand meme mis etudiant info car c'est la specialisation que je compte prendre cette annee car j'aime la programmation bas niveau (pratique du c/asm sur 68k, sh et ppc) biens que je touche aussi en c++ ou java..

----------

## marc.driver

Pas mal d'informaticiens dans le tas, ou qui veulent le devenir..

Beaucoup en fin de lycée, ou prépa / début d'écoles d'ingénieur, faculté de sciences...

Enfin pas mal de gens qui sont tombés dedans tout petits   :Laughing: 

Moi, j'ai eu mon diplôme d'ingénieur mécanicien option automobile en 1977, le micral n'était pas encore né, j'ai donc perforé un certain nombre de cartes pour faire marcher de bruyantes (sinon brillantes) machines. Puis il y a eu l'apple 2, puis le xt, l'AT etc...

Je bricole unpeu de temps en temps (j'en ai pas beaucoup, travaillant sur des projets industriels à l'export) sur mon micro (mon environnement pro est uniquement bilou, à la maison, j'aimerai le remplacer totalement par du linux) et j'en ai eu marre des distribs faciles à installer mais qui boguaient toujours au mauvais endrroit, fallait quand même se mettre à la console!

Un ami m'a conseillé la gentoo, j'aime bien même si tout n'est pas rose, même si je ne comprends pas tout!

J'ai rarement vu une doc aussi bien faite!  :Cool:  

J'espère que le jour est proche où mon réseau familial sera tout linux.

----------

## freakydoz

Je suis étudiant en 4ème année d'école d'ingénieur spécialité systèmes embarqués. j'ai mis étudiant pas info, car je ne fait pas que de l'info...  :Laughing: 

Par contre il est vrai qu'il m'arrive souvent de pratiquer.

----------

## Gaug

Moi j'ai fini en informatique en 1980 dans le temps des z80 et des 

6809 de motorola le pc AT venait juste de rentrer sur le marcher .

Je n'ai jamais travailler en informatique .J'ai été consierge ,agent de sécurité,militaire et maintemant j'ai un petit commerce d'alimentation.

Je suis mon patron. 

J'utilise gentoo pour ma comptabilité d'entreprise ,étudier pour mon plaisir le système linux et pour ne pas avoir a me soucier des dépendances quand j'installe un programme.

Et depuis que j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner mes machines sur Gentoo

je ne veut plu rien d'autre .   :Cool: 

----------

## Eugene33

Eh bien pour moi, c'est étudiant en relations internationales et résolution de conflits et j'en avais vraiement marre de passer 4 heures de maintenance, 4h de scan antivirus et de m'inquiéter pour mon carnet d'adresse, de faire des sauvegardes, .... bref tout le bonheur que Windows pouvait m'offrir. 

A présent je lance un antivirus de temps en temps, je prends le temps de configurer ma petite machine et je peux enfin travailler sans me demander si le programme que je lance va planter ou si je vais devoir retourner chercher une sauvegarde.

Si l'on rajoute l'intéret que présente l'Open Source pour les pays "sous-développés" de l'information eh bien je crois que les deux petites semaines de migration c'est pas cher payer pour un système qui réponds à la plupart de mes attentes.

Bref pour terminer, si vous êtes sous prosac, valium,... et avec windows ...........aller chez l'armurier ou passez sur gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## Viiince

Lycéen en 1ère STI electrotechnique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pititjo

Lycéen en Terminale S (spé SVT pour les intimes), j'envisage de continuer dans l'anthropologie mais je programme plus souvent que je ne fais mes devoirs alors...

----------

## jeffix

Plus vraiment étudiant, même si encore en période de stages...

Ingénieur de l'armement, plus ou moins spécialiste ès réacteurs nucléaires.

Rêve caché en informatique : faire passer les administrations publiques françaises sous Linux... Ca fait mal de payer Bilou avec mes impôts, je préfèrerais payer des sysadmins compétents ;o)

----------

## Pachacamac

Pour ma part je suis étudiant en licence pro réseaux et télécom.

Et si vous avez une proposition de stage à toulouse...

----------

## foosh

étudiant en BME (ingenieur biomedical)

----------

## equi-NoX

étudiant en école de commerce  :Razz: 

----------

## yuk159

Je suis directeur artistique dans la pub.

Le terme est un peu pompeux mais c'est ce qu'il y a marqué sur le contrat  :Wink: 

En fait graphiste,  peintre, scultpeur, et infographiste.

Je me sert de gentoo pour tout le travail que je fait en dehors de la pub.

----------

## anigel

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Je me sert de gentoo pour tout le travail que je fait en dehors de la pub.

 

Et pour la pub ? Arghhh, je sens venir l'ombre du système que je supporte le moins bien...   :Twisted Evil:   !

----------

## Dhaki

Lycéen   :Very Happy:  , et après... je ne sais pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Je me sert de gentoo pour tout le travail que je fait en dehors de la pub. 
> 
> Et pour la pub ? Arghhh, je sens venir l'ombre du système que je supporte le moins bien...    !

 

Dans ce cas nous somme deux  :Wink: 

Et oui ils sont tous attachés au Mac comme si leurs vies en dépendait pour ce qui concerne le print.

Alors que qu'il n'y a plus aucune raisons valable à ce choix.

----------

## anigel

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Et oui ils sont tous attachés au Mac comme si leurs vies en dépendait pour ce qui concerne le print.

 

Ahhh mes yeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuxxx !!!!!!!!!!   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## Adrien

Bonne idée le topic Anigel   :Smile: 

Moi je bosse dans l'administration et à part ça, je pige pour un magazine et je n'ai absolument rien avoir avec l'informatique. J'en avait simplement ras le c** de windaube, de ses crashs à répétition, de ses virus pululants et autres joyeusetés. Alors j'ai tenté linux car j'étais assez curieux.

La mandrake m'a fait chier car cette distro se prétendait simple mais qu'à la fin de l'install y'avait encore plein de trucs à règler. Donc j'y ai préfèré une distro plus en accord avec elle-même (plus "roots" quoi   :Razz:  ) qui m'a été recommandée par un geek de mes amis.

Gentoo me va très bien même si je ne maîtrise pas même un dizième du sujet, j'en apprends tous les jours et y'a toujours ce petit forum pour mes questions naïves de débutant   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: Qui a dit "fonctionnaire" ???   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

Etudiant dernière année (he he la baraca dans 2 mois) ingé informatique et réseaux de communication (IRC pour les intimes) et comme c'est de l'alternance aussi apprenti developpeur/intégrateur sur une distro linux.

----------

## john7002

salut,

Sympa comme topic de voir un peu ce que fait tout le monde. Pour ma part je suis en avant dernière année d'une modeste école d'ingé du nord.

----------

## canard

salut à tous

Pour ma part je suis en 2eme année de thèse en mécanique (pas celle de votre voiture mais celle que vous avez fait au lycée...) .Enfin je devrais plutot dire meca math appli vu que je suis toute l journée devant l'ecran de ma gentoo à faire du C++...  :Wink: 

----------

## cdannemark

Sysadmin, webmaster, technicien pc et helpdesk (waip, le tout, et souvent en même temps) chez Alstare, en Belgique.

Mon pc au travail est une Gentoo, une bonne partie de nos serveurs sont des Gentoo , mon pc perso est une Gentoo, le Pc attaché à ma télé est une Gentoo... Je me demande parfois si je suis pas un peu monomaniaque   :Confused: 

----------

## FouiniX

Dessinateur / Projeteur sous Autodesk Inventor, rien à voir avec l'informatique en général.

J'ai découvert Linux et plus particulièrement Gentoo pour mon utilisation personnelle et dans le cadre familial suite à un ras le bol des virus et autres attaques sous Win****

----------

## Trevoke

Sysadmin, Netadmin, Tech support, everything-that-looks-like-it-belongs-next-to-a-computer-support chez Switching Power ( www.switchpwr.com )

Mon laptop, mon ordi au bureau et a la maison : Gentoo.

----------

## _Seth_

c'est vrai que c'est sympa d'avoir une petite vu d'ensemble des users gentoo  :Wink:  Etudiant +1 et depuis qqes années : je suis en master recherche d'informatique 2eme année. Je crois que j'ai coché étudiant en info  :Wink:  Je suis surtout interessé par la robotique, les algo evolutionnistes et la vision (respect à Longfield : l'EPFL, la capitale de la robotique  :Smile:  ) Vive Gentoo, avec un peu d'effort, j'arriverai meme à convertir mon équipe au labo !

----------

## Longfield

@_Seth_ c'est vrai qu'on est bien montés niveau robotique dans cette école ...

mais ça suffit encore pas, j'en fais encore en dehors des cours : http://team-id.epfl.ch. Mais ça c'est just for fun !!!

Alors j'espère que ce printemps je pourrai vous montrer un des premiers robots développés en (grande) partie sous Gentoo (ouais, parce que les microtechniciens sont vendus à Billou, et aussi parce qu'Altera a pas un support de Linux vraiment exceptionel !!!)  :Wink: 

----------

## gim

Pour ma part je fais aussi une deuxième année d'un mastère de recherche en info fondamentale (pour ne pas dire des maths). Et je suis plutôt branché Logique, Sémantique, Preuve  ou Langages de Programmation.

Comme beaucoup de gens ici, je suis aussi gentooiste à mes heures perdues  :Very Happy: ... Mes collègues ne sont malheureusement pas tous sous gentoo  :Neutral:   (ce qui perment de nourir gouluement les trolls  :Twisted Evil: ), m'enfin ils sont tous du bon côté de la force  :Cool:  (ou presque  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## DuF

Après un DUT GTR et une petite école d'ingé je bosse dans l'informatique  :Smile:  Etonnant :-p

Je fais de la métrologie, tests de performance et mesures sur des gros systèmes, souvent du 3-tiers comme ils disent, et petit à petit on voit du linux pointer le bout du nez  :Smile: 

----------

## babykart

administrateur systèmes et réseaux dans une université....

----------

## anigel

Merci à tous les participants pour ces précisions  :Wink:  !

Comme on peut le voir, Gentoo est effectivement majoritairement utilisée par des "pro", mais pas seulement. Je trouve même plutôt prometteur qu'un tel système dispose d'une base de presque 30% d'utilisateurs dont l'activité principale n'est pas l'informatique !

----------

## zdra

d'un coté 120 votes c'est pas totalement représentatif de la communauté  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Comme on peut le voir, Gentoo est effectivement majoritairement utilisée par des "pro"

 

non, majoritairement par des étudiants (tu oublies qu'il y a 2 zones "étudiants" dans les choix  :Wink: )

----------

## tazdevil

J'ai une maîtrise en informatique toute neuve depuis juin et ayant arrêté de courrir derrière mes études, j'ai voté pro...

----------

## [vector]

Lycée en TS, classique. ^^

----------

## psnotux

Bon moi je suis redoublant de première S.

j'était au lycée à Stanislas, Paris VI maintenant je suis dans un autre très grand bahut : Jean-Baptiste Corot à Savigny sur orge plage...

Je ne pense pas avoir le profil type du geek mais bon je m'interesse très fortement à l'informatique !

----------

## mrduchnok

étudiant à l'IUP info de Brest

----------

## woinnie

doctorant en écologie/physiologie végétale... les gens avec qui je travaille sont encore clairement tournés vers le couple windows/excel mais la conscience d'outils libres et gratuits fait son chemin...

----------

## ercete

@anigel:

chuis assez d'accord les chiffres sont plutot rassurants,

même si c'est que 120 résultats, je penses que tous les geeks piliers du forum ont déjà répondus.

Enfin c'est qu'une supposition

mais au moins je me dis que c'est pas une distrib ellitiste de gens renfermès sur linux... et qu'elle a un bon avenir !

----------

## tlepo

Bonjour,

Physico-chimiste --> calculs --> openmosix et, AMD64 --> linux --> gentoo -->  :Very Happy: 

A+ T.

----------

## fb99

Nous sommes deux a employer le même compte

- CFC en informatique (bts en france) je commence l'epfl l'année prochaine (année de raccordement)  et ensuite je me spécialiserai en programmation.

- Université en physique 2ème années, peut-être arreterai-je pour faire de l'hummanitaire..

----------

## Poulet

Etudiant en littérature à Bordeaux 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Bonjour ,  Lycée Scientifique à Bordeaux   :Very Happy:   ==> souhaite faire dans l'informatique plus tard ==> linux =>Gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## Dwin

Salut tout le monde  :Smile: 

Donc je suis développeur principalement sur environnement Windows (bah oué, pas bcp d'entreprises utilisent du Linux) et Web...

J'utilise ma Gentoo pour me former et également pour faire un serveur. Je patoge encore pas mal mais bon, ça commence à venir.  :Razz: 

----------

## Leander256

Etudiant en 3e année d'IUP GMI (génie mathématique et informatique, enfin génie faut le dire vite), c'est équivalent à maîtrise ou master 1.

----------

## penguin_totof

etudiant, 2é année de BEP Electrotechnique.

apres, je vais faire un BAC STI toujours en elec, et puis soit un BTS elec, soit info

----------

## Elianora la blanche

bah un brin original (j'espère) je suis etudiantE (si si c'est vrai) en informatique (moins original me direz-vous)

enfin je suis plutôt ds les telecoms/reseaux et 2eme annee de DUT   :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Waw une fille sur le forum, ça faisait longtemps ça, bienvenue mademoiselle, j'espère que tu te plairas parmi nous   :Wink: 

----------

## pititjo

Une fille ? c'est quoi ça ?

C'est bon, je sais où est la porte...

----------

## anigel

Chhhuuuuuttttt ^^ !

Allez, n'embêtez pas la demoiselle, et ne déviez pas le post  :Wink:  - je ne désespère pas d'avoir , à terme, une vue claire de notre base d'utilisateurs.

PS : Mais c'est vrai que ça fait bizarre, une femme dans ce monde de brutes ^^ !

----------

## Farnsworth

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Etudiant en 3e année d'IUP GMI (génie mathématique et informatique, enfin génie faut le dire vite), c'est équivalent à maîtrise ou master 1.

 

Oh ben ca alors, j'ai fait pareil il y a quelques annees a avignon, c'etait le bon temps  :Very Happy:  .

Sinon aujourd'hui je suis admin unix/linux en ssii.

----------

## yuk159

 *anigel wrote:*   

> PS : Mais c'est vrai que ça fait bizarre, une femme dans ce monde de brutes ^^ ![/i]

 

C'est vrai qu'on en pas eu beaucoups qui se sont maniféstées sur le forum français mais il y en a eu un peu.

j'vous parle de ça, de mon temps...

-->[]

----------

## voltairien

Admin système dans une Ecole d'Ingénieurs ...

Un peu trop d'étudiants ici aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

Je dispose actuellement d'un graduat en informatique (Bac + 3) et je termine une licence en info (Bac + 4).  Je suis tombé sur la gentoo un peu par hasard, et depuis, impossible de m'en séparer  :Wink: 

----------

## deluxe

 *limacette wrote:*   

> Etudiant en première année de baccalauréat (sorry si on écrit pas ça comme ça...) en informatique

 

L'équivalent du bachelor pourrait se situer comme la licence de science et technologie mention informatique selon la dénomination LMD.

Sinon pour ma part étudiant en licence info (l'ancienne) je compte faire un master+doctorat orienté plus vers le système en lui même.

Pour l'instant j'ai délaissé Gentoo pour une fedora mais je compte m'y remettre avec du BSD en parallèle  :Smile: 

----------

## luckyluke3310

Developpeur dans l'industrie

Formation: Bac F2 + BTS informatique Industrielle

j'ai commencé sous linux avec la Redhat 5.1 jusqu'a la 9, un essai de la FedoraCore1 et zappage direct sous gentoo, qui depuis ne me quitte plus  :Wink: 

sous gentoo: 

- au bureau (+windows sous vmware)

- mes 2 machines (x86, amd64)

- mon portable

- 3 installations chez des amis-famille

----------

## plut0nium

Etudiant en génie chimique  :Very Happy: 

(suis encore souvent sous Windows car certaines applications spécialisées et proprio ne sont livrées que pour cet OS, et j'ai pas envie de jouer avec wine/vmware...)

Mais sinon pour mon poste de travail perso, 100% gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

Tout d'abord, toutes mes excuses pour mes réactions espacées à ce post, que j'ai, de plus, provoqué  :Wink:  : mais en cette période de fêtes, comme beaucoup je me décolle un peu de mon PC  :Laughing: .

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Comme on peut le voir, Gentoo est effectivement majoritairement utilisée par des "pro" 
> 
> non, majoritairement par des étudiants (tu oublies qu'il y a 2 zones "étudiants" dans les choix )

 

Si on veut, mais l'âge ne m'intéressait pas vraiment.

Ce qui m'interpellait plus, c'est de savoir si oui ou non Gentoo restait une distrib de "pros", ou si la démocratisation commençait. Et visiblement, ce n'est pas encore ça, même si les 19% (au moment où je tape ces lignes) laissent à penser que ça perce peu à peu...

----------

## sebbb

/me fait des sciences cognitives (en école d'ing.)

----------

## shingara

Moi je suis technicien supérieur en métallurgie.

Je ne travaille tellement pas sur informatique au boulot que j'ai le droit comme PC d'un windows NT 4.

Mais chez moi je deviens passionné d'informatique et je suis passé dernièrement sous Gentoo et j'en suis assez content. 

Ca fait 8 mois que j'ai découvert Linux.

Après 2 semaines sous mandrake, je suis passé sous Fedora Core 2 pendant 2 mois. Enfin j'ai basculer sur Debian pendant 5 mois. Maintenant je suis passé sous Gentoo depuis 1 mois  :Smile: 

----------

## Palmic

Bonjour,

je suis étudiant en DESS Ingénierie Logicielle et Technologie Objet... Euh ben c'est donc dans l'informatique   :Laughing: 

J'ai commencé par RedHat, puis Mandrake, et un jour, j'ai craqué après plusieurs heures passées à essayer de résoudre des dépendances pour installer un .rpm, depuis, je tourne sous Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Monrake

Programmeur Analyste. J'ai créé ma propre boite après la fin de mon contrat comme technicien en Info dans un labo de recherche gouvernemental au Québec. Je suis devenu mon propre patron et j'utilise Gentoo aussi bine pour le travail que pour mon utilisation privée. Mais bon, j'ai encore mon Windows pour pouvoir jouer, faut pas déconner non plus  :Razz: 

----------

## zyprexa

En 3ème année d'école d'infirmier(oui, il en faut aussi), tout frais sur gentoo mais déjà convaincu ^^

Passionné +++++

----------

## matthias*

ingénieur d'étude depuis 4 ans dans une SSII, et depuis 4 ans je bosse sur des SI grands comptes.

----------

## feven

Heps, nouveau utilisateur gentoo (et presque linux) ici.

Je suis étudiant en ingénieur civil en informatique (première ingénieur), en Belgique.

Je dis presque linux, puisque j'avais déjà installé une Mandrake avant Gentoo, mais que je n'utilisais que très rarement. Bien que ne m'y connaissant pas très bien en Linux, j'ai installé Gentoo et j'aime beaucoup  :Smile:  Malgré mes connaissances limitées, l'installation était un jeu d'enfant, m'apprenant pas mal de choses, grâce aux "How-To's" et les participations actives de toute la communauté. Je tiens d'ailleurs à vous remercier tous pour ça !

----------

## lbr

Catégorie professionnelle, j'm'occupe du réseau (je supervise ...), je maquette en Python, et je fais de la maitrise d'oeuvre de projets.

Gentoo est sur mon poste au bureau et sur un ou deux serveurs de la boite.

A la maison je suis tout linux, mais MDK. C'est parce que j'ai la flème   :Embarassed:   de tout basculer même si Gentoo est largement au dessus du lot ne serait-ce que pour la qualité de sa documentation et la réactivité de ce forum.

----------

## Velhcro

hello  :Smile: 

pour ma part, je suis support technique et télémainteneur (c'est cool de travailler de chez soi  :Very Happy: ) pour les systèmes informatisés de bureautique/gestion et d'encaissements dans la grande distribution (windows nt  :Rolling Eyes:  pour la partie bureaux et BSD3 pour la partie encaissements)

j'utilise Gentoo depuis un peu plus d'1 an à mes fins personnelles, après avoir juste fait un test avec, j'en suis tombé raide dingue  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lithium

Autree : chaudronnier de formation, je trime habituellement comme manard en usine mais chuis au chomedu depuis un moment, je reprends bientot et dans quelques temps j'envisage de reprendre les études  dans l'informatique, les telecoms et reseaux me tentent bien.

----------

## monsieurk

Bonjour

Pour ma part, étudiant en maitrise info en Ile-de-France (Bac+4)

Sous Gentoo, depuis octobre 2004, avant sous slackware.

Voila

Bonne année à tous  :Wink:  !

----------

## einstein14

licence d'info avec orientation vers l'ia prevu

----------

## Macdir

 *feven wrote:*   

> Heps, nouveau utilisateur gentoo (et presque linux) ici.
> 
> Je suis étudiant en ingénieur civil en informatique (première ingénieur), en Belgique.
> 
> 

 

Ah moi je suis étudiants ingénieur civil, je compte faire la spécialisation construction, je suis en 1ère candi   :Very Happy:  à Bruxelles

Sinon à part ça j'utilise Gentoo depuis Avril 2004  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

Moi chui étudiant en 2nde année d'un IUP Génie Mathématiques et Informatique (mouais, le titre c'est juste pour frimer)... en gros, une licence d'informatique. Enfin "licence" entre guillemets, vu que tout ça va bouger avec les LMD... mais c'est un autre débat !!   :Wink: 

Sous Gentoo (et heureux de l'être) depuis décembre 2002   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LoneWulf

Bah moi je suis en deuxième année de DEUG Math & Informatique Appliquées aux Sciences. (oui je sais c'est long  :Razz:  et pour ce qu'il me reste de sciences, je fait plus que des maths et de l'info, et encore c'est quasiment des maths)

Et sinon bah je suis sous gentoo depuis quelques mois déja, mais j'utilise encore win**** pour quelques jeux   :Embarassed:   (WoW quand tu nous tiens...)

----------

## ptitfluff

 *Quote:*   

> administrateur systèmes et réseaux dans une université....

  +1

Gentoo a la maison, bientot au boulot et demain ..... Sur tout le campus  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## theturtle123

en première année de thèse d'informatique (systèmes multi-agents, théorie des jeux, IA)

et parallèlement je donne des cours d'info à la fac et j'encadre des projets étudiants

----------

## terreur

Deuxieme année en informatique à l'Institut Paul Lambin (Bxl, Belgique)

----------

## MacFennec

technicien supérieur en maintenance des systemes informatiques... au chomage bien sur...

----------

## lmarcini

Je fais partie de la génération micros 8 bits (puis 16 bits, puis 32...) puisque j'ai connu, lors de mon adolescence les Commodore 64  :Very Happy:  , Amstrad CPC  :Confused:  , Amiga  :Very Happy:  , Atari ST  :Sad:  et les bons vieux PC 286 en DOS  :Twisted Evil:   . C'était l'époque royale de la ligne de commande, du bidouillage et ... d'Hebdogiciel, l'hebdromadaire de l'informatique (c'est ainsi qu'ils se définissaient) dont le format s'apparentait à l'Equipe et dont le contenu était sulfureux, varié et de qualité. Depuis, l'informatique s'est uniformisée, les revues sont devenues insipides et les utilisateurs.... simplement utilisateurs et non plus passionnés, un des contre-exemples étant la communité Linux (et ce forum est un modèle du genre ).

Sinon, j'ai 34 ans et je m'occupe entres autres de sites intranets  (côté technique et métier) et de conceptions de formations en ligne. Je bosse dans le domaine informatique depuis 1992 et j'ai tâté de tous les Windows possibles et d'un peu d'Unix (SCO, Solaris, AIX, ...). J'utilise Gentoo à la maison (je l'ai même imposé à ma femme sur son micro) et au boulot.

Enfin, je n'ai pas le temps de "gentooser" comme je le souhaite car j'ai trois enfants. Ces petites bêtes prennent pas mal de temps...

P.S. : jusqu'à l'année dernière (mi-2004), j'étais un debianiste convaincu...

----------

## j0

en doctorat d'informatique, orienté "traitement automatique des langues"

Encore un étudiant !

----------

## kernelsensei

salut j0, bienvenue sur le forum ....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loostik

Ingénieur en mécanique.

J'ai commencé à utiliser Linux au Lycée, puis de fils en aiguilles (Slackware, Redhat, Mandrake, Debian), je me suis fixé sur Gentoo, pour ne plus la quitter.

----------

## Enlight

Normalement je suis censé devenir expert-comptable  stagiaire (encore 2 semaines avant la fin de mon contrat en alternance) sous peu mais heu, j'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi ch... comme métier et bien entendu ils connaissent que W$ dans ce genre d'endroits, alors j'éditerai sous peu...  :Laughing: 

ence qui concerne Gentoo, je l'avais dans l'idée depuis quelques moi, le temps de recevoir les pièces de mon ordi (j'ai une black list de fournisseurs en ligne), et de faire mon stage1... et je suis sous Gentoo depuis 3 jours (graphiquement depuis hier... bonjour le emerge gnome xscreensaver  :Shocked:  , ça vaut tous les prime et autres CPUburn)

29/01/2005

A y'est, le moment de l'édit, donc je commence mardi comme assistant au directeur financier dans une boite' de grosse industrie (fabrication de rails et commerce de gros de machines d'extractions)[/u]Last edited by Enlight on Sat Jan 29, 2005 6:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## the_phiphi

automaticien ... forcé d'utiliser windows professionnellement    :Mad: 

6 mois environs d'utilisation GENTOO et ...  CONVAINCU   :Wink: 

j'espère que la Gentoo voire Linux, s'imposeront de plus en plus dans le monde industriel !!!   :Question: 

merci   :Wink: 

----------

## kingboxer

Bonjour

Moi, pour l'instant je fais une année citoyenne a Solidarcité (www.solidarcite.be).

En gros je suis bénévol pdt un an, sinon je compte faire des études en sciences sociale l'année prochaine...

----------

## barbisx

3éme année licence ingénierie mathématique.

3éme année licence informatique(eih oui double diplome)

j'ai choisi étudiant car j'adore les maths,pourtant je passe plus de temps devant l'ordinateur  que le nez dans un livre de math!!!  :Confused: 

j'utilise gentoo+debian(ma première distrib) et ceux depuis 3 ans,sinon avant j'étais en mac(systeme 7 -> 8.) jusqu'à 2000,aprés passage à unix(solaris+irix+hp-ux).

----------

## 3.1415

salut tous,

je suis en derniere annee de la meme ecole d'inge que scout et sireyessire. comme sireyessire je me suis expatrie mais aux US pour un master en Electrical Engineering qui sera probablement suivi d'un PhD.

j'ai été converti a gentoo par les deux allumés déjà cités, n'ayant jamais utilisé linux auparavant. ben on peut dire que j'ai appris quelques pt trucs depuis   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> salut tous,
> 
> je suis en derniere annee de la meme ecole d'inge que scout et sireyessire. comme sireyessire je me suis expatrie mais aux US pour un master en Electrical Engineering qui sera probablement suivi d'un PhD.
> 
> j'ai été converti a gentoo par les deux allumés déjà cités, n'ayant jamais utilisé linux auparavant. ben on peut dire que j'ai appris quelques pt trucs depuis  

 

allumés allumés... c'est pas vraiment gentil ça  :Wink: 

Enfin, c'est vrai qu'on est un peu addicted mais pas fous non plus  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Zentoo

 :Razz: 

         j'ai fais mes premières armes avec du GFA et de l'ASM 68k sur Atari ST, j'ai testé tous les OS qui me sont tombés sous la main de minix sur un Falcon030 au système du Cray III...

Bac+5 en informatique orienté recherche et sécurité.

  Je suis resté 6 ans sous linux (Mandrake et Debian)  puis 3 ans sur FreeBSD (mon premier arbre de ports). J'ai découvert la Gentoo il y a 2 ans et demi, et jusqu'a mon crach disque de la semaine dernière, je tournais sur la même install !!! (PS: sauvegarder world et /etc sur /boot avec cron peut sauver la vie !)

   Depuis, tous les amis linuxiens sont passés à Gentoo, j'ai reussi à imposer un serveur CVS sous gentoo (qui tourne toujours) au CNRS où je travaillais dans une équipe de développement en java sur wind'oz.

     Le meilleur coté de gentoo c'est vraiment sa communauté... On se sent jamais seul face aux problèmes rencontrés.

  Avec GENTOO on a un esprit Open Mind pour un OS Open Source !

----------

## blasserre

moi je suis fonctionnaire (analyste programmeur, terme pompeux à la vue de mes fonctions)

vers la fin de mon parcours de branleur (3 mois de médecine, 6 ans d'archi) je me suis rendu compte que ma bibliothèque ne comptait que des bouquins d'info... je suis donc parti pour un pseudo-BTS en alternance et une paire de pantoufles m'attendait dans la fonction publique.

j'ai découvert l'info grace à mon vieil oncle riton sur sinclair ZX81, amstrad CPC... un gros blanc... puis un pentium. toujours attiré par les solutions anti-conformistes, j'ai experimenté la redhat5 suse6 puis debian openbsd et enfin gentoo, qui est maintenant installée sur mon portable et ma passerelle à tout faire @ home et mon pc de tests au boulot.

mon seul regret à l'heure actuelle est de ne pas avoir assez de temps pour passer tous mes trucs utiles du boulot sous linux, et ainsi tenter de faire plier nos admins dans une direction plus opensource

----------

## -rem(

Salut a tous,

 De passage sur le forum fr, je parcours plutot le forum général et les listes de diffusion debian.

 Ingénieur en informatique pour ma part, spécialisé dans les systèmes open sources et la sécurité réseau. Modérateur linux sur pcinpact.com, quelques petites participations à des projets open sources mais manque de temps, je tripote les pinguoins tous les jours ou presque depuis environ 6 ans.

Rem

Linux Registered User #224740

----------

## Zanton

3e année d'école d'ingénieur de chimie, spécialité Polymères à Strasbourg et simultanément en DEA Chimie et Physique des Polymères, Matériaux et Surfaces.

Mais je ne sais pas ce que je fais l'année prochaine, réorientation vers Master Informatique (Systèmes informatiques et réseau) ou thèse dans les Polymères. Mon coeur balance mais le master me branche bien.

Sinon sous Debian depuis deux ans, je suis en train de passer à Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## petrasl

Etudiant en informatique à Neuchâtel (Suisse), 5ème année.

----------

## doland53

employé de mairie - administration générale (compta élections état civil des choses comme ça)

professionnellement utilisateur windows

je ne suis pas informaticien (pas d'études informatiques pas de boulot informatique) mais l'informatique m'intéresse.

je me considère comme un "informaticien amateur"  comme on peut être "photographe amateur."

Roland

----------

## driden91

pour ma part je sors d'un bac STT info-gestion. et la je suis en alternance a l'INSTA sur paris pour preparer une nouvelle formation qui porte le meme nom que le BTS classique: Technicien superieur  en informatique et reseaux. Ensuite je compte faire NFI2000 (nouvelle formation d'ingenierie 2000).

Ma formation a l'INSTA est en alternance, je travaille donc chez SAGEM a massy dans la branche informatique.

et la en ce momen je suis en plein dans mes preparation pour les certif windows...  (et oui, pour le monde de l'emploi y'en a besoin) MCSE of course...

et sinan gentoo, je ne connais que depuis juillet grace a mon tuteur, qui ma tout appris de linux, en particulier Gentoo... autant dire que je suis qu'au commencement du chemin...

----------

## Salutken

Je regarde ça, tout le monde est en europe ! Aucun Québécois ?

----------

## Polo

t'inquiètes pas Salutken, il y a des quebecquois qui trainent par ci par la sur le forum.... tu es pas le seul... (mais bon, on va pas te manger quand meme)

----------

## Gaug

bien sur qu'il y en a des québecois j'en suis un   :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

pst anigel tu veux pas formater ton titre comme ils disent au-dessus? Merci..  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

le [sondage] est mit de base ... donc c'est bon comme ca !!  :Razz: 

----------

## j_c_p

 *-rem( wrote:*   

> Salut a tous,
> 
>  De passage sur le forum fr, je parcours plutot le forum général et les listes de diffusion debian.
> 
>  Ingénieur en informatique pour ma part, spécialisé dans les systèmes open sources et la sécurité réseau. Modérateur linux sur pcinpact.com, quelques petites participations à des projets open sources mais manque de temps, je tripote les pinguoins tous les jours ou presque depuis environ 6 ans.
> ...

 

tiens, un noob   :Laughing: .

Sinon, pour ma part : Dieu de l'Olympe descendu sur Terre pour installer Gentoo   :Laughing: .

édit : rem, évite de donner tes tendances "je tripote les pinguoins"   :Laughing: , ça ne ns regarde pas   :Laughing: .

NB : ingénieur R&D Telecom, connaissant Linux depuis 3 ans sinon   :Wink: .

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> pst anigel tu veux pas formater ton titre comme ils disent au-dessus? Merci.. 

 

C'est ce que j'avais fait lorsque je l'ai rédigé. Mais ça fait un truc du style [sondage] [off] ... donc c'était un peu lourd. Et comme kernel_sensei l'a remarqué, de base ça a déjà la forme requise par le forum ^^. Je ne me suis donc pas attardé sur le problème  :Wink: .

----------

## polytan

Pour ma part, je suis en prépa math.

J'aurai peut etre aimer trouver un boulot dans l'informatique mais cela reste plus une passion du monde open source qu'autre chose (quoi que ???)

Je veux plutot me lancer dans la recherche, du coté de l'énergie.

Des distribs linux j'en ai testé plusieurs : mandrake 9.2 10.0, debian, fedora core 2 & 3 , yoper, ELX, LFS et j'ai un peu touché à FreeBSD. Pourtant, c'est Gentoo qui me plait le plus. Pourquoi, je ne saurais pas le dire. Peut etre la facon dont les ebuilds sont gérés.

Pour en revenir au sujet, je ne suis pas du tout étudiant en info mais j'en suis quand meme très imprégné...

----------

## SnippyHolloW

En prépa PCSI à St Louis (paris) ... donc pas étudiant en info mais d'ici un an ou deux en école d'ingé ... et je compte finir ingé info  :Wink: 

----------

## rastapaye

Je ne suis qu'un pro de l'informatique que l'on gave jusqu'à en mourir avec de l'ASP version 3...

Et je peux vous dire qu'il n'y a qu'une lumière dans ma vie d'informaticien, c'est ma gentoo, à la maison.

----------

## fafounet

que c'est beau ! C'est beaudelaire ?

----------

## Trevoke

Non, c'est peau de l'ere (informatique)

... Je   :Arrow: 

----------

## fafounet

euh ouais j'ai pas pigé là le rapport avec l'info

----------

## kernelsensei

ben les eres !

l'ere de l'automobile, l'ere de l'info ... !

----------

## fafounet

Ouais ...

Je préfère quand meme mes blagues

----------

## Trevoke

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Ouais ...
> 
> Je préfère quand meme mes blagues

 

Ah ouais? C'est qui qui a plus de mille postes, hein? deux!

*cough* Euh bon c'etait un peu vaseux mais faut aimer les calembours, hein.

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est qui qui [...]?

 

Ça n'est qu'Ikki !

Ahem, bon, ça c'est ce qu'on appelle une politesse chinoise : ça consiste, quand quelqu'un vient de se manger un gros flop sur une blague vaseuse, a trouver encore pire pour détourner l'attention du public et lui éviter ainsi le trouble de la honte.

----------

## Trevoke

Bah c'est pas drole ca alors parce que ton truc ca m'a fait rire  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais mais pas tout le monde, heureusement ...

----------

## Zanfib

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour moi c'est "docteur en biologie" au chômage, ça rentre dans un catégorie ??  :Confused: 

----------

## DaiKo

Ben je suis chomeur   :Embarassed: 

Sinon j'ai un DUT informatique, et une formation niv3 en Automatique et Informatique Industrielles...

Si quelqu'un connait une boite qui cherche un tech du coté de Mende (en dev ou en SAV)  :Wink: 

----------

## palatin

Je suis ingénieur tout juste diplomé dans le domaine optique/laser. J'ai donc coché autres car mon cursus n'inclut pas d'informatique (un peu de C sous win et du fortran   :Sad:  ).

On se rend compte quand même qu'une majorité de gentooïstes sont liés à l'info professionnellement parlant (en cours ou à venir). Je m'attendais quand même à plus de profils "normaux" càd des gens d'un peu tous les domaines avec une répartition moins évidente. Ce n'est pas le cas apparemment.

La communauté gentooïste du forum n'est pas forcément représentative de la communauté gentooïste en général non plus ...

----------

## expl0rer

Pour l'instant militaire, (plus que 3 semaines), j'ai trouvé une place de consultant systèmes et sécurité.

J'ai commencé par de l'admin windows, avec une redhat 6.2 et sendmail a l'époque qui me regardait en se marrant à chaque fois que Windaube m'annoncait :" Vous avez bougé la souris veillez redemarrer pour prendre en compte la nouvelle position du curseur".

Depuis je m'y suis suis mis a fond, et je suis en 100% linux

17 RHEL 3 pour le boulot en serveur divers

20 station de travail en fedora

une mandrake 10.1 et une toute nouvelle gentoo de moins d'une semaine.

ce qui m'impressionne dans la gentoo c'est l'optimisation que l'on peut avoir (j ai une install stage 1). Et puis on reprend les fondamentaux avec l'install de base.

La prochaine sera peut etre une LFS (just for fun), mais je pense avoir trouvé ma distrib.

----------

## kernelsensei

@palatin : FMP Fumoffu ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## palatin

kernel_sensei --> ~yay~

Je trouve qu'il y a pas mal d'avatars tirés d'Animés sur ce forum.

----------

## Delvin

Etudiant master info a limoges

----------

## kernelsensei

 *palatin wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei --> ~yay~
> 
> Je trouve qu'il y a pas mal d'avatars tirés d'Animés sur ce forum.

 

ouais c'est dingue comme les centres d'interet des geeks convergent (j'en avait deja parle avec TGL), pas mal de gens attires par le japon, animes, ..., moi meme, j'etudie le japonais !

----------

## Da_Rookie

Salut, je viens d'arriver sur le forum, et dans le monde de Gentoo aussi.

Moi aussi j'étudie le japonais, depuis plusieurs années. 

Je peux même dire que c'est à cause de Lain que je suis venu à Gentoo, parce que je cherchais un moyen de développer une IHM dans le genre de celle des Navi, et que faire ça sous Win, c'est la galère. Mais je ne suis pas plus que ça interressé par les animes, c'est vraiment la langue qui m'interesse. D'ailleurs je regarde surtout des dramas.

Tiens au fait, je suis étudiant en école d'ingé info, la même que Kwenspc qui est assis à coté de moi en ce moment même. Si si.

La preuve: je vais le frapper...

----------

## kwenspc

Aïeeeuh!

----------

## bong

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouais c'est dingue comme les centres d'interet des geeks convergent (j'en avait deja parle avec TGL), pas mal de gens attires par le japon, animes, ..., moi meme, j'etudie le japonais !

 

Ben moi pas....   :Very Happy: 

allez, pour rire: http://manganima.free.fr/divers/learnjp.php

----------

## Darkael

Vous pouvez me rajouter à la liste de fan d'animes  :Very Happy:  (et j'apprends le japonais, aussi)

 *Da_Rookie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je peux même dire que c'est à cause de Lain que je suis venu à Gentoo, parce que je cherchais un moyen de développer une IHM dans le genre de celle des Navi, et que faire ça sous Win, c'est la galère
> 
> 

 

 En fait y'a déja eu un projet d'OS qui simule les Navi de Lain, basé sur FreeBSD, ici: http://lainos.sourceforge.net/, mais bon je crois que le projet est mort. 

 Mais si toi tu arrives à développer ce genre d'interface, fais-moi signe, ça m'intéresse  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bong wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   ouais c'est dingue comme les centres d'interet des geeks convergent (j'en avait deja parle avec TGL), pas mal de gens attires par le japon, animes, ..., moi meme, j'etudie le japonais ! 
> 
> Ben moi pas....  
> 
> allez, pour rire: http://manganima.free.fr/divers/learnjp.php

 

J'espere que c'est ironique  :Very Happy:  car bon, dire que le japonais est difficile ..., si tu mets l'apprentissage des kanjis de cote, ca devient vachement simple (et meme avec les kanjis ..).

Je pense qu'il est plus facile pour un Francais d'apprendre le japonais que pour un japonais d'apprendre le francais, ... rien que pour la grammaire !

----------

## niin

Bon bah moi je suis etudiant, mais pas en informatique ; je fais des langues asiatiques.

D'ailleurs j'arrive pas a utiliser nabi, scim ou iiimf, ce qui est particuelierement embetant mais je vais perseverer.

----------

## didzzzz17

Bonjour,

Pour ma part je suis en licence Analyse des risques industriels et management de qualité. Rien à voir avec l'informatique cette année.

Je vien d'avoir un BTS informatique pour ensuite faire un master en sécurité des système d'information (de retour dans l'informatique).

J'en profite de ce sujet pour passer une annonce: Je recherche un stage dans le domaine de la sécurité et la qualité. Si une personne connait une société pouvant être intéressée, n'hésitez pas à me contacter. Je suis disponible dans toute la france et même à l'étranger.

Merci

----------

## titix

A en croire les résultats, l'avenir va être très Unix like   :Wink: 

Du frais pour les entreprises.

----------

## billiob

Salut tous les gentooïstes (et les autres qui nous lisent en cachette   :Wink:  ) !

Je suis en classe prépa, en maths sup (1ère annèe), et je viserai l'année prochaine une école d'ingénieure en informatique ou dans le Bâtiment et Travaux Publics (j'ai pris option info). J'ai donc mis : étudiant (pas en informatique, précisez SVP).

----------

## kepon

Salut à tous !

Yet another gentoo user  :Very Happy: 

Après avoir testé plusieurs distribs, je crois que bien que celle là me plait vraiment... à me demander pourquoi j'ai mis tant de temps à faire le pas... peut être le temps de compil'  :Laughing:  .

Voilà, maintenant c'est fait. Heureux de rejoindre les rangs d'une communauté aussi active. Je suis étudiant en 4ème année en école d'ingénieur d'info, à Rouen.

----------

## IgWaNe

Salut,

Moi je l'utilise au boulot mais pas encore à un niveau professionnel.

C mon PC de backup pour internet, et autres applications annexes (petit serveur de test...) 

Peut-être aussi du fait que C installé sur un P3-500 Celeron 64Mo RAM (ca rame un peu)

Mais j'aime bien - reste à convaincre de tout basculer les autres PC sous Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Bobyl

Salut zatous!

Après avoir essayé deux ou trois distrib: Mandrake... pour la virer au bout de 3 mois, Red Hat ... pour les insulter concernant leur version 7 - avec leur super gcc qui ne permettait pas de compiler le noyau et leur libstdc++ buggée, Debian... pour craquer - après 3 ans tout de même - à force de me retrouver sans X pendant plusieurs semaines (unstable inside), j'ai essayé la gentoo. Enfin, je voulais voir ce que pouvait donner une distrib testée et approuvée par une vache (http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml)... et depuis c'est le bonheur: à peu près stable, de très bons guides, toutes les réponses possibles sur les forums et surtout, une communauté d'utilisateurs qui n'est pas polluée par les "intégristes" (meuh non, je dis pas du mal des Debian-users...  :Smile: )

Et vu qu'il y a apparemment pas mal d'étudiants sur le forum, je vais me faire taper sur les doigts: je suis prof de physique  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@Bobyl: Bienvenue sur le forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manu.acl

 *Bobyl wrote:*   

> Et vu qu'il y a apparemment pas mal d'étudiants sur le forum, je vais me faire taper sur les doigts: je suis prof de physique  

 

héhé, je sens qu'on va bien s'amuser  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bah, moi j'ai un tres bon ami qui est prof de physique (enfin, il compte pas faire ca toute sa vie car la il s'emmerde grave ..)

----------

## Bobyl

 *Quote:*   

> héhé, je sens qu'on va bien s'amuser

 

Bah pourquoi? Je tient à rappeler que le prof est tout puissant  :Twisted Evil: 

Et je dois dire que ça fait toujours drôle à mes élèves de:

- se faire torcher à Counter (moi aussi je passe des nuits à m'entrainer...  :Very Happy: )

- trouver qqun qui picole au moins autant qu'eux lors des voyages au ski

 *Quote:*   

> Bah, moi j'ai un tres bon ami qui est prof de physique (enfin, il compte pas faire ca toute sa vie car la il s'emmerde grave ..)

 

Ah, pour l'instant, je m'amuse comme un fou mais ça ne fait que 2 ans que j'ai commencé, je ne ressent pas encore de lassitude...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Bobyl wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bah, moi j'ai un tres bon ami qui est prof de physique (enfin, il compte pas faire ca toute sa vie car la il s'emmerde grave ..) 
> 
> Ah, pour l'instant, je m'amuse comme un fou mais ça ne fait que 2 ans que j'ai commencé, je ne ressent pas encore de lassitude...

 

ouais mais lui le pauvre il est prof au college, et c'est pas du tout de son niveau, ... je pense que c'est le prof de college le plus pointu en physique quantique et plein de choses que je ne comprends pas !

----------

## Bobyl

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ouais mais lui le pauvre il est prof au college, et c'est pas du tout de son niveau, ... je pense que c'est le prof de college le plus pointu en physique quantique et plein de choses que je ne comprends pas !

 

Alors là je le comprends, il doit se faire chier comme un rat mort le pauvre. En plus au collège, il doit passer plus de temps à faire de la discipline que des cours...

----------

## TGL

 *Bobyl wrote:*   

> Bah pourquoi? Je tient à rappeler que le prof est tout puissant  

 

Exactement. Enfin ici au moins, je veille à ce que les profs aient toujours le derniers mot. 

Mouhahahaha  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

Non, TGL??? pas toi??? lol c'est du garcèlement, moi des profs ça fait depuis que je suis né que je dois en souffrir 2 au quotidien.... :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

en souffrir 2 ?

t'as des superbes phrases ce soir  :Laughing: 

ouhla ? tu carbures a quoi ce soir ? la kro ? fischer ?

----------

## Bobyl

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Exactement. Enfin ici au moins, je veille à ce que les profs aient toujours le derniers mot. 

 

Merci copain thésard  :Very Happy: . Tu donnes des cours pdt ta thèse ou pas?

----------

## TGL

 *Bobyl wrote:*   

> Merci copain thésard . Tu donnes des cours pdt ta thèse ou pas?

 

Yep, là cette année je suis ATER dans une école d'ingé, donc ça me fait un service d'enseignement pas trop ridicule. Faut ça pour survivre à l'ennui d'être thésard...

----------

## kopp

Enlight je crois que je connais la meme situation que toi...c'est pas tous les jours drole n'est ce pas ?

----------

## Enlight

@kernel, heu oui j'ai carburé et tout, mais là ma phrase etait juste, le 2 c'est pour le nombre de profs...

----------

## magicsub

Chef de projet sous SAP, rien à voir avec Linux...

Linux c'est juste perso, en attendant fiévreusement d'en avoir un jour sur mon poste de travail.... mais c'est pas demain la veille!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## k-root

itinérant de la voile...  en vacances a paris.

----------

## HAPPYY

Je suis lycéen en Seconde ... et je viens de decouvrir Gentoo il y a peu de temps ...  :Very Happy: 

Btw ... Salut à tous !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *HAPPYY wrote:*   

> Je suis lycéen en Seconde ... et je viens de decouvrir Gentoo il y a peu de temps ... 
> 
> Btw ... Salut à tous !

 

Bienvenue  :Smile: 

----------

## jarlin

Eleve ingenieur en 4ieme année info , a Alger

Sysadmin , et consultant secu a mes heures perdus (passé du coté clair de la lumiere ...y'a un coté obscure..... surment la force ........bref)

----------

## KaptainouK

OULA

Je me demande ce que je fais ici  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

enormement ds l'informatique ou plutard dans linformatique ( de pres ou de loin )

Bah moi c'est totalement à coté ce sera  ... du DROIT  :Smile:  ... pour devenir avocat avec une spécialisation en droit international, politique, financier ( finance & banking)  ... pourquoi pas droit informatique  :Smile:  ( maiis La je sais pas trop ce que c'est  :Very Happy:  ) .... et apres un MBA (un master spécialisé en business et finance ) ... in THE COKE's COUNTRY 

donc c'est vraiment aucun mais aucun rapport avec L'informatique ou linux ( quoique le libre et le droit .... on pourrait trouver un rapport ... non ? )

mais ca me déplairait pas de prendre pour une de mes options proposées qqch lié à l'informatique ... mais je vois pas trop comment

mais bon tout le monde utilise un ordi aujourd'hui, alors pourquoi pas sous linux gentoo  :Cool:   .... et jaime ca depuis que je suis ptit linfo ( la programmation de site web ca m'amuse tjs autant  :Very Happy:  ... ptetre que je me lancerai un jour dans le python  :Very Happy:  ... )

----------

## dyurne

 *KaptainouK wrote:*   

> Bah moi c'est totalement à coté ce sera  ... du DROIT  ... pour devenir avocat avec une spécialisation en droit international, politique, financier ( finance & banking)  ... pourquoi pas droit informatique  ( maiis La je sais pas trop ce que c'est  )
> 
> mais ca me déplairait pas de prendre pour une de mes options proposées qqch lié à l'informatique ... mais je vois pas trop comment

  saches que les avocats spécialisés dans le droit de l'informatique sont très recherchés et très bien payés ( certaines prestations journalières peuvent se facturer 40 000 francs, fais la conversion en euro si tu as le courage )

----------

## KaptainouK

hmmm tu m'intéresses ... je sais que le domaine business et avocat .... en a un peu marre du moyen et du pas spécialisé ... donc deja je fais les 2 pour avoir plus de spécialisation ... avec des branches particulière

-mais pour le droit de l'informatique en quoi cela consiste ? (brevet ? .... conseil entreprise .... avocat de MS  :Very Happy:  ? )

- tu penses a quoi comme prestations ?

je vais me renseigner immédiatement ( si on peut meler 2 passions c'est genial  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## dyurne

continuons par mp pour ne pas poluer le sujet.

----------

## papedre

Bonjour à tous, 

et felicitation pour ce forum.

Etant nouveau venu, je tiens à me présenter à tous le monde.

La trentaine, je bosse dans l'informatique dans le domaine des ERP.

Je cherche à passer sous Linux depuis plusieurs années, mais à chaque fois avec d'autres distrib (Red Hat, SUSE, Mandrake, Slackware), j'ai trouvé 

l'utilisation pour un utilisateur 'lembda' pas assez conviviale à mon gout (notamment avec beaucoup trop de d'outil de configuration intégré au distrib redondant). 

Depuis 15 jours, j'ai installé, pour essayer, une Gentoo, et là Oh surprise, le systeme me semble abordable.

Maintenant,  je vais essayer de perseverer, et essayer de remplacer toutes les applications Win***s que j'utilise.

A+

----------

## FLYLM

Bonjour,

Je suis développeur Web, administrateur Système & réseaux par la force des choses, J'utilise la Gentoo en tant que serveur Web (sur HP Proliant DL360), en tant que serveur de fichiers, tout cela dans un cadre professionnel. Pour mon usage personnel, j'utilise principalement Windows et je fais tourner plus plusieurs Gentoo en machine virtuelle pour effectuer des tests (mise à  jours, etc...).Last edited by FLYLM on Mon Mar 14, 2005 10:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## E11

Juste une petite question...

Il sont passé ou les 2% restant dans le sondage ?

Parce que 32 + 36 + 18 + 12 = 98... et les deux derniers pourcents ??  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fin à moins que je sois fou :S  :Laughing: 

Ce qui n'est pas impossible  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Juste une petite question...
> 
> Il sont passé ou les 2% restant dans le sondage ?
> 
> Parce que 32 + 36 + 18 + 12 = 98... et les deux derniers pourcents ?? 
> ...

 

c pas les erreurs d'arrondis? je sais pas s'il fait un arrondi, une troncature ... pour l'affichage des %

le 32 est faux ça devrait être 33, et le 36 est en fait un 36.5 alors.... ils sont pas loin

----------

## E11

Ok merci  !  

Je me disais aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AGusS

Consultant technique pour un éditeur d'ERP, j'utilise une linux box depuis presque 10 ans.

J'ai découvert la Gentoo Linux l'année dernière car je cherchais une distrib pour une SPARC station .... Depuis je l'ai installé  sur 6 machines  :Very Happy: . 

Je l'utilise aussi au boulot pour installer des serveurs JBOSS.

A mes heures perdues, j'administre les serveurs Linux d'une association sous Gentoo off course.

----------

## Analfabete

Bonjour tout le monde je viens de voir ce post et je vasi aussi en profiter pour me présenter vite-fait...:

Je suis actuellement en 1er S et gentooiens  :Laughing:   depuis 2 jours  :Very Happy:   avant j'était sur Mandrake ... et je compte faire des études dans l'info mais que choisir...

Voili voilou

----------

## colito

bon, bah pour faire dans l'originalité, moi je suis ingenieur système/réseaux avec un DESS de bioinfirmatique en poche depuis un an...

J'ai eu du pot, j'ai été recruté chez Cap Gemini (ou plutôt sa filiale SOGETI), pour faire de l'admin système chez France Telecom pour l'instant...

C'est plutôt cool pour apprendre: on a un parc de 800 serveurs de Dev avec AIX, solaris, HPUX et linux que commence à arriver depuis un an (yeeeeeeeeees!). Mais bon, c'est des Red Hat Entreprise toutes pourries...

Pourquoi ils passent pas à Gentoo???

----------

## mornik

Ancien etudiant en BTS réseau je bosse aujourd'hui pour une SSII dans une mutuelle (frappez pas). Tous les jour je bosse sous win mais il ya de plus en plus de serveurs/proxy sous mandrake linux (10.1 off)

Chez moi j'ai une mandrake 10.2 beta 2 et une gentoo. J'ai commencé sous linux par une caldera puis mandrake 7.2 depuis j'i toujours eu une mandrake. Depuis peu je suis passé à gentoo. (mais je garde ma mandrake). Pourquoi Gentoo ? Pour appronfondir sous linux et puis j'avoue que  Mandrake me gave un peu à mettre des liens dans les liens dans les liens donc si tu n'utilises pas urpmi tu l'as dans l'os (sinon elle est dans mon cas aussi stable que ma gentoo). Pour info g les deux en mode instables. Mes parents je les ais forcé à passer sous linux Mandrake (que de la consultation internet) et iils ne veulent surtout pas retourner sous M$. Ma mère frime avec sous linux sans virus auprès de ses copiines de boulots! Elle fait même le promo de linux auprès de la boite qui fournis l'informatique de la pharmacie ou elle bosse !!!!

Sinon dans mes pôtes seul 2 sont sous linux : 1 dess en automatisme (c un integriste mandrake) l'autre maitrise d'info c'es un intégriste Suse  :Sad: 

Sinon je trouve qu'il y a bcp de fortement diplomé dans la communauté gentoo (et biensur pas assez de filles  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *colito wrote:*   

> C'est plutôt cool pour apprendre: on a un parc de 800 serveurs de Dev avec AIX, solaris, HPUX et linux que commence à arriver depuis un an (yeeeeeeeeees!). Mais bon, c'est des Red Hat Entreprise toutes pourries...
> 
> Pourquoi ils passent pas à Gentoo???

 

Ben ya 800 machines, et je ne sais pas si elles sont toutes identiques, mais en prod tu peux pas toujours te permettre de passer ton temps a compiler ...

De plus, avec REHL, si ya un bleme, ils ont un support technique, ils garantissent le support des logiciels qu'ils fournissent !

ils ont pour but d'etre le plus stable possible, ya qu'a voir Cox qui vire plein de truc du noyau pour comprendre ca .., c'est aussi pour ca, que quand t'achetes une certaine version de RHEL, la version des paquets livrés avec ne changeront pas, meme si tu fais une update (si tu as gnome 2.6, tu auras rnome 2.6 tout le temps ou tu utiliseras cette version de RHEL, seul des correctifs sont apportés), par contre ca changera a la prochaine release de RHEL ... etc ...

En resumé, si en prod, je veux un truc qui marche et qui est pas casse couilles => RHEL !

----------

## Turbo

Mois, je suis professionnel de l'informatique, mais nous ne utilisons pas gentoo sur ma travail.

Mais j'ai à la maison 3 ordinateurs avec gentoo.

Ma premier post en français, pas mauvais eh ?

Le turbo est maintenant très content  :Smile:  (avec l'aide de babelfish, mais c'est une debut, n'est-ce pas ?)

----------

## Topper_H

Je suis contrôleur aérien, passionné d'informatique depuis toujours, et ayant récemment plongé dans l'univers linux avec gentoo après quelques errements sous mandrake  :Wink: 

----------

## huon

En ce qui me concerne, Directeur Technique du système d'information d'une administration... Un peu pompeux comme titre, je vous l'accorde  :Laughing: 

Mathématicien à la base, informaticien de coeur, linuxien depuis 1994 (mon histoire tuxienne est là)

----------

## psolyca

Chargé d'affaire dans le Génie Civil

Aucun rapport avec l'informatique mais passioné d'informatique depuis que j'ai 12 ans (26 actuellement)

Et passionné de Linux depuis 98...

Aimant tout configurer moi même je suis parti sur Gentoo :-p

----------

## racoon97

Oula vous faitez peur là les gars ! Vous allez faire fuire du monde !  :Laughing:   A croire que les utlisateurs de Gentoo doivent au moins avoir un BAC + 5  :Laughing:  Pour info, je suis éleveur de poule, bon OK c'est pas tout à fait exact, j'exagère un peu mais bon enfin c'etais juste pour rigoler.

----------

## pht3k

Salut,

Je suis physiothérapeute ... rien à voir avec l'informatique mais j''ai tout de même mon petit serveur linux à domicile.  J'utilise Redhat pour le moment mais bientôt gentoo en raid1, je l'espère ...  :Smile: 

pht3kLast edited by pht3k on Tue Apr 05, 2005 2:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netbyte

Et bah moi je suis technicien en hotline informatique (pour l'instant pour packard bell). Avec juste un bac pro MRIM. Comme quoi pas besoin d'etre bac +5  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Salut !  :Wink: 

Bon bah moi je suis étudiant en BTS electronique deuxième année et je sais aps quoi faire l'année prochaine  :Laughing:  J'aimerai m'orienter vers un diplome qui touche surtout  à l'administration unix/linux mais bon,va trouver ca apres un bts elec  :Embarassed: 

Sinon, ca fait un mois que je suis sur gentoo, étant sous debian autre fois  :Wink: 

Voili Voilà

----------

## ALK13

Et moi etudiant en 2eme année d'IUT Informatique option réseaux... Je suis actuellement en stage.

J'ai découvert gentoo en Juillet (2004) et depuis je ne peux plus m'en passer  :Wink: 

----------

## Polo

@ ALK13 : je suis trop fan de ton avatar!! tu l'a fait toi-même, ou tu l'a chopé quelque part? (si oui, ou ca??  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:  , il y en a peut etre d'autres aussi bien...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## ALK13

>> Polo : Non biensur je l'ai chopé sur le net ! Hier j'ai découvert un formidable site en regroupant plus de 200 plus magnifiques les uns que les autre  :Wink:  ---> http://tux.crystalxp.net/

----------

## tfh

Etudiant, je suis en stage de fin d'étude d'école d'ingénieur. 

En revanche pas étudiant en informatique, plutot spécialisé en mathematiques appliquées.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut à tous,

Après Bobyl, il me semble que je suis le second prof de ce topic... Eh oui : prof de maths (collège), eh non : ce n'est pas une maladie !!

Pour l'histoire, 1er test Linux avec une Slackware 3 en 98 sur laquelle je n'ai jamais réussi à installer le moindre serveur X (donc retour à Win  :Sad:  ).

Y'a 3 ans, étant de nature à me prendre la tête et à vouloir tout gérer et tout comprendre, config d'une passerelle-Firewall sous OpenBSD avec mes rudiments Linux datant de 4 ans auparavant et....... Enorme envie de retenter 1 tit Linux !!

Après un tit tour par Mandrake (trop gros, trop bourrin, trop de tout) et Debian (problèmes d'install liés aux CD-Roms SCSI, flème de résoudre), grosse décision de chercher tous les équivalents de mes softs win et puis, après une tite recherche sur le net (http://www.linuxiso.org/ et http://www.linux-france.org/article/choix-distri/), cela s'est imposé à moi : Gentoo (surtout pour portage que j'avais déjà tâté avec le système de Ports sous OpenBSD).

Donc maintenant, réseau avec passerelle sous OBSD, DMZ sous Gentoo comme le reste du LAN avec disparition récente et définitive de ma dernière machine Win car enfin réussi à faire marcher Counter avec Cedega !!!

Bref, que du bonheur, surtout le fait de tout configurer à la main ce qui confère une maîtrise totale du système ! Hmmm

Une rêve ? Que l'Education Nationale se bouge pour passer à Linux (et donc que les principaux et proviseurs se mettent aussi à le promouvoir) !!!!!

PS : Bobyl a raison, un prof qui fraggue, ça hallucine pas mal les élèves  :Wink: 

----------

## blorent

Bonjour!

Pour ma part je suis étudiant en 2ème année d'ingénieur à l'UCL (Belgique), futur ingénieur électro-mécanicien normalement, j'ai juste installé linux parce que j'avais envie d'essayer et que j'avais un pote qui s'y connaissait pas mal et qui pouvait m'aider...

Mon seul regret pour le moment c'est de pas savoir me connecter en SSH à mes répertoires persos sur le réseau de la fac (mais j'y arriverai nondidju!!!)

----------

## geforce

Bonjour.

Pour ma part je suis Etudiant au Quebec (Canada), Je me dirige vers une double formation programmeur/gestionnaire reseau. (Dec-Bacc)

Plus serieusement, L'informatique c'est plus qu'un hobby; c'est une passion.  Je passe des heures a configurer mon 'ptit serveur fetiche Gentoo Linux , un Celeron 333 Mhx avec 64 mb de ram, 3 gb de HD !!!  (http://geforce.no-ip.org/phpsysinfo).  Jusqu'a maintenant, je m'eclate avec cette machine la... J'ai installe Serveur mail, Teamspeak, MYsql, Apache +WebDAV + PHP, serveur FTP, etc, etc etc...

J'ai aussi installe gentoo sur mon propre Desktop (voir ma signature) et sur le Laptop d'un ami..

De plus je travaille un peu avec FreeBSD et je connais bien Solaris aussi.. J'ai eu la chance de travailler un peu sur des gros serveurs Gentoo et Solaris:

SUN Sparc 8 x 800 Mhz 64 bits, 16 GB Ram, 480 Gb ULTRA-WIDE-SCSI, port 1000MB et Fibre optique avec Solaris

puis

(ma prefere!) Dual-XEON 2.8 GHz Avec Hyper-Threading, 4 GB RAM, 1.3 Terrabytes S-ATA. 2 cartes Gigabytes. avec gentoo

----------

## mitch

Et bah y a vraiment de tout ici  :Laughing: 

Bah moi, simple étudiant en BTS IG (Informatique de Gestion).

Découverte de Linux par une ancienne distri Corel Linux (jamais reussi a faire qqc  :Crying or Very sad:  ), pi je suis passer par Mandrake, Red Hat, Fedora, Slackware, Sourcemage et j'ai fini par trouver un Linux à mon Pied: Gentoo.

Depuis cet année, au boulot 3 postes sous Nux dont 2 serveurs, à la maison mon pc est en multiboot mais Windows me sert que pour le Jeu.

Donc vala  :Cool: 

----------

## Dr Acidgore

moi je suis commercial informatique dans une boite de vendée

----------

## Fuchs

J'ai fait une apprentissage de gestionnaire de vente

et maintenant je fais la maturité professionnelle commerciale II

à l' EPC-Bienne.

----------

## Ey

Je suis en école d'ingénieur (en fait la(es) même(s) école(s) et même promos que Scout - non sireyessire toi non, maintenant t'es très loin...).

Je me suis mis à gentoo y a 3 ans, et je l'ai aujourd'hui sur mes 3 pcs.

Bon je me suis dis que ct pas bien de leecher sur les forums sans participer, donc ceci est mon deuxième post.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Je suis en école d'ingénieur (en fait la(es) même(s) école(s) et même promos que Scout - non sireyessire toi non, maintenant t'es très loin...).
> 
> Je me suis mis à gentoo y a 3 ans, et je l'ai aujourd'hui sur mes 3 pcs.
> 
> Bon je me suis dis que ct pas bien de leecher sur les forums sans participer, donc ceci est mon deuxième post.

 

mais euh... c'est ême pas vrai d'abord, je suis pas loin... (2000km c'est pas si loin)  :Laughing: 

----------

## Marsu

je pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de polytechniciens qui utilisaient gentoo...

par contre, pas un seul normalien ...

----------

## ttgeub

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> je pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de polytechniciens qui utilisaient gentoo...
> 
> par contre, pas un seul normalien ...

 

J'en connais un mais il est pas sur le forum

----------

## Marsu

comme quoi, y'a de tout sous gentoo (ca rime, ca pourrait faire un bon sloggan)

PS: desole, mais mon clavier est pas configure : ni accents, ni caracteres speciaux

----------

## kingboxer

Moi je suis un étudiant parmis tant d'autre!!!! (et aussi un peu normalien CinéGeek)

A ceci pres que je suis sous Gentoo donc que je parle de mon PC avec mes potes d'écoles, il n'y capte rien du tout

Je fais actuellement un graduat en étude d'assistant sociale.

A la prochaine sur ce forum

----------

## Steelskin

Je suis étudiant en informatique à l'EPITA.

----------

## didier30

divemaster padi (aide-moniteur de plongée) en recherche d'un poste à l'étranger  :Cool: 

----------

## sylware

Je suis ingénieur informaticien chômeur. Pour le moment, je ne crains pas la rue.. mais le temps va tellement vite...

Pour une réalité sociale de notre secteur, je vous invite à aller sur les forums du munci. Surtout les jeunes étudiants et ceux qui débutent. Il s'agit de ne pas refaire les mêmes erreurs et de savoir où vous mettez les pieds.

Prevenir est mieux que guérir.

(d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a du boulot dans le libre...)

----------

## DaviXX

Hello,

Administrateurs de serveurs dédiés chez Euro Web

Serveurs dédiés Gentoo comme le dis ma signature...

Cordialement,

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bonjour,

Etudiant en chimie (4eme année, ça sent la fin). J'ai été amené à utiliser Linux pour faire du calcul de modélisation moléculaire (avec Gaussian et Amber).

----------

## tchak

Je suis étudiant en langues et littérature. Plus précisément en russe (je suis russe, français n'est pas ma langue natale), mais je m'intéresse aux langues en général. Bon je triche un peu  :Smile: . J'avais entamé des études d'informatique dans le passé mais arrêté par manque de motivation et du à des convictions « open » trop extrémistes  :Smile: 

----------

## shakasan

Après un bref passage infructueux à l'IPL...je suis étudiant en informatique à l'EPFC 

(graduat(bac+3) dépendant de l'ULB), en 3ème (bientôt fini  :Wink:  ), et je "prépare" une 

passerelle vers la licence en informatique aux FUNDP (LIHD).

Voili voilà  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un cherche un analyste programmeur sur Bruxelles à partir du 1er

juillet, je suis preneur !! Et si c'est orienté Linux/BSD et/ou Open Source, alors là c'est

carément la paradis !!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

tiens, j'avais pas répondu  :Razz: 

bac S spé math, puis études à Québec en info programmeur/analyste, au même endroit que Monrake.

D'ailleurs on bosse ensemble  :Razz: 

----------

## ccl3no2

Et un deuxième marin. Ce qui fait qd même 0.5% des gentoo users qui ont répondu, pas mal.

Mais moi c'est sur les gros bateaux en fer qui puent. Le titre exact c'est officier de marine marchande.  

Bref, pas grand chose à voir à l'info. Ah, si, un peu, je transporte le gaz qui vous permet de manger chaud tout en transformant votre gentoobox en grille-pain  :Wink: 

à bord, c'est du m$win sur les postes, pour les machines "pro" (calcul de stab, prise des Pmax MP,...), c'est plus hétéroclite : j'y ai vu du dos, de l'OS/2, du m$win, de l'unix. Mais de toute façon, interdiction absolue de jouer avec ces appareils "critiques"

Et depuis peu, linux est apparu sur les portables de l'équipage (4/10 lors de mon dernier embarquement dont celui du commandant  :Very Happy: ). Enfin ça consiste souvent à embarquer avec son pc et des disques mdk et à me refiler le morceau parce que ça marche pas... Et comme j'ai jamais rien compris à cette distrib (moi c'est debian, openbsd, gentoo) et qu'il n'y a pas de réseau à bord, c'est souvent galère.

----------

## Pixys

En ce qui me concerne je suis en L2 de mécanique & ingéniérie (ex-DEUG SM/STPI pour les vieux et ceux qui sont pas passés sous le système LMD) donc l'informatique j'en fait plus; mais on utilise toujours  les ordi et plus ça va...............plus ça va!!

 :Mr. Green: Last edited by Pixys on Mon Sep 19, 2005 10:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## profy

Etudiant en CS2I ( Concepteur en systeme d'information informatisé), je fais un stage : installer un proxy ki utilise l'active directory sur un P2 233 et j'ai choisit la gentoo car j'aime compiler et je suis trés patient  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coltie

Sociologue en devenir! Et ouais, je suis en deuxième anéée de ma licence en sociologie! 

Je me sens un peu sur une autre planète là...

----------

## Tutumark

Quant a moi je suis étudiant en physique à l'EPFL (Lausanne) entrant en 4è année, sans idée précise de l'avenir qui m'est destiné, bien que la physique théorique commence quelques peu à diriger mes choix.

Je suis depuis une année sous Gentoo; d'ailleurs je tiens a remercier Sireyessire, réel catalyseur à l'installation de ma Gentoo alors que j'étais un parfait n00b tournant sous une Suse  :Embarassed: (en même temps si on regarde mon nombre de posts je suis touours un parfait newbie  :Very Happy: ) Tack som fan för hjälpen!!

----------

## Will11

Je suis électricien(-automaticien) et je commence demain un graduat en "Automatique", c'est tout ce qui est système automatisé (ça va de la chaine de montage au guichet automatique des banques).

Tout les progs d'automates programmables sont uniquement développé pour windows  :Sad:  , Espéront que le monde industriel verra un jour une poussée de notre nunux chéri.

----------

## Enlight

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> Je suis électricien(-automaticien) et je commence demain un graduat en "Automatique", c'est tout ce qui est système automatisé (ça va de la chaine de montage au guichet automatique des banques).
> 
> Tout les progs d'automates programmables sont uniquement développé pour windows  , Espéront que le monde industriel verra un jour une poussée de notre nunux chéri.

 

N'espérons pas, faisons!!!

----------

## shmal

Travaille dans l'automobile depuis 6 ans...

De formation BAC+2 de motoriste (donc rien à voir avec l'info !)

----------

## Will11

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Will11 wrote:*   Je suis électricien(-automaticien) et je commence demain un graduat en "Automatique", c'est tout ce qui est système automatisé (ça va de la chaine de montage au guichet automatique des banques).
> 
> Tout les progs d'automates programmables sont uniquement développé pour windows  , Espéront que le monde industriel verra un jour une poussée de notre nunux chéri. 
> 
> N'espérons pas, faisons!!!

 

Et comment quand on est pas programmeur ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fpolux

Je suis eleve ingénieur a l'ENIB (Brest) filliere mécatronique.

----------

## nonas

Étudiant en Licence 3 de physique (un truc genre "Parcours physique et ingénierie mention physique"  :Shocked:  )

Et comme j'ai bien aimé l'an dernier, je la refais (du moins le premier semestre).

Cette phrase n'est pas ironique, je répète, cette phrase n'est pas ironique...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Will11 wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Will11 wrote:*   Je suis électricien(-automaticien) et je commence demain un graduat en "Automatique", c'est tout ce qui est système automatisé (ça va de la chaine de montage au guichet automatique des banques).
> 
> Tout les progs d'automates programmables sont uniquement développé pour windows  , Espéront que le monde industriel verra un jour une poussée de notre nunux chéri. 
> 
> N'espérons pas, faisons!!! 
> ...

 

Le net regorge de cours tutos etc...

----------

## Will11

Ca je suis d'accord, j'ai d'ailleur des notions en C et php (appris grace aux livres et le net), mais de là à faire de vrai outils performant pour l'industrie, y a de la marge. 

En plus dans ce domaine c'est tout des systèmes embarqués, donc faut obtenir les datasheets, doc, connaître les protocles etc... des constructeurs.

Je ferais des études en info industriel ou programmeur-analyste ok, mais là c'est un peu Hard, c'est un métier ça.

----------

## nico_calais

Je viens de terminer une licence pro reseaux et je cherche du boulot.

Tant qu'a faire j'aimerai bosser sur un environnement Linux/Unix mais bon, je serai deja content d'avoir du travail.

----------

## geekounet

J'ai déjà répondu il y a longtemps, mais ça a changé depuis : je suis maintenant étudiant en informatique à l'IUT2 de Grenoble  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Ouaip pareil, j'avais repondu l'année dernière ça a changé now : je suis maintenant à l'INPG, section électricité et automatisme ! 

(et oui, raté l'ensimag  :Sad: )

Yay for Grenoble!!!

----------

## Poischack

Etudiant en 2ème de Réseaux et Télécom. (ex-GTR). Dernière année si tout ce passe bien  :Smile: 

(d'ailleurs je suis à la recherche d'un stage dans le domaine des réseaux si possible en Alsace  :Smile:  )

----------

## Enlight

 *Poischack wrote:*   

> Etudiant en 2ème de Réseaux et Télécom. (ex-GTR). Dernière année si tout ce passe bien 
> 
> (d'ailleurs je suis à la recherche d'un stage dans le domaine des réseaux si possible en Alsace  )

 

Tien j'ai un pote qui vient d'entrer en première... pourquoi ex-GTR ils vous accordent plus le "génie"???  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## LaMs

Bonjour  :Very Happy: 

Je suis diplomé d'un college en informatique de gestion et j'étudie présentement en génie logiciel à l'ÉTS (École de technologie supérieur) de montréal. J'en suis a ma 4e session. Hummm quoi dire d'autre ... j'ai 5 PC un 200mhz roulant win98se, un 2e 200mhz (H/S probablement le board), un IBM Netvista 700mhz celeron roulant une version crappy de gentoo, ma machine de bureau qui est un amd athlon 2400 XP (donc 2ghz) roulant debian et finalement un jolie petit laptop dont je me sert tout les jours et qui est entièrement "gentooiser".

----------

## titoucha

Je suis dans les télécom, il y a pas mal d'informatique et même du linux dans certain routeurs.

----------

## ponceto

Ingénieur d'etudes (en SSII) :: Conception & Dévelopement de logiciels pour des grands comptes:

* Environnement UNIX: Solaris, Tru64, HP-UX.

* Environnement GNU/Linux: redhat, debian.

Pour ma part, je n'utilise plus Windows à mon dominicile depuis plusieurs années. J'utilise en remplacement:

* Une Gentoo  :Smile:  sur mon poste Fixe.

* Une debian Sarge sur mon notebook.

* SunOS sur mon SUN3  :Surprised: .

* OpenBSD & FreeBSD sur un ancien PC.

----------

## Mickael

Salut tout le monde, 

je suis en deuxième année de thèse  (automatique/micro-robotique).

----------

## anigel

Le 17 décembre 2004, nous avions presque 30% d'utilisateurs qui n'avaient rien ou presque à voir avec le monde de l'informatique.

Presque un an plus tard, nous avons près de 450 votes, dont :

67% travaillent ou étudient dans le domaine de l'informatique.

55% sont étudiants (dans l'informatique ou non).

Ce qui nous laisse tout de même un tiers de notre base d'utilisateurs, qui n'a pas de lien direct avec l'info ! Qui a dit que Gentoo était trop compliquée ?

----------

## LaMs

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Qui a dit que Gentoo était trop compliquée ?

 

Héhé ceux qui ne sont jamais venu sur ce forum pour chercher de l'aide  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Le 17 décembre 2004, nous avions presque 30% d'utilisateurs qui n'avaient rien ou presque à voir avec le monde de l'informatique.
> 
> Presque un an plus tard, [ ... ]
> 
> Ce qui nous laisse tout de même un tiers de notre base d'utilisateurs, qui n'a pas de lien direct avec l'info ! Qui a dit que Gentoo était trop compliquée ?

 

On pourrait dire aussi que les choses n'évoluent pas !  :Wink: 

Cela dit, c'est relatif car on fait dire aux chiffres tout ce qu'on veut. Par exemple, retrouve-t-on 30% de non-informaticiens dans les autres distribs ? Je suis persuadé que le chiffre atteind 80% pour une certaine distribution que je ne citerai pas ! Ce qui ne veut pas dire non plus que ces 80% resteront accrochés : certains retourneront bien vite chez tonton billou, d'autres tenteront d'autres distribs, dont gentoo ...

A côté de celà, quelle est la proportion de "votants" dans les membres du forum ? Et puis, tous les gentooïstes sont-ils inscrits sur le forum ? Par exemple, ma femme a la vague idée qu'elle utilise quelque-chose qui s'appelle "linux" mais pour elle, gentoo, c'est une variété de pingouin, un point c'est tout : elle ne sait même pas que ce forum existe (elle n'en a d'ailleurs rien à cirer    :Wink:  )

----------

## truc

il est clair que tout les utilisateurs de gentoo ne soient pas inscrits ici, j'ai moi même attendu près d'un an et demi avant d'y venir.. mais, en fait je n'avais pas le reflèxe forum (enfin je ne postais jamais, je cherchais seulement:) )

Voili-voilou, c'est touuuut

----------

## Trevoke

Moi, je me suis inscrit ici.. euh.. Dans la journee apres avoir installe Gentoo?  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi c'etait entre 3 et 6 mois apres avoir decouvert gentoo (je ne sais plus trop ...). Mais j'avais decouvert ce forum aux fosdem 2004 ... en discutant avec un gars qui avait fait un patch "quiet mode" pour portage. (Il se reconnaitra  :Wink:  ) ... On avait discuté des lenteurs de portage/python quand il sagissait d'afficher du texte à l'écran ...

----------

## kopp

kernel, ce serait pas TGL ce gars ?  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour ma part, je pense être inscrit ici depuis le premier jour où j'ai installé gentoo, voir peut etre meme avant  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kopp wrote:*   

> kernel, ce serait pas TGL ce gars ? 

 

Gagné ...  C'etait notre TGL national  :Wink: 

Je viens de remonter le forum jusqu'a mon premier post ... le comble c'est que je m'étais mangé un remarquable : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Comme quoi ... ça laisse des traces  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de remonter le forum jusqu'a mon premier post ... le comble c'est que je m'étais mangé un remarquable : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!
> 
> 

 

Woah! la honte sur toi  :Wink: 

Comment peux tu oser faire la loi comme ça au nouveaux venus  maintenant sans être déchirer intérieurement et complexé ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

tssk tssk ...

C'est vrai des fois je suis chiant ... mais bon hein, on me l'a dit une fois, puis c'etait bon   :Wink: 

PS: Je pense que je vais m'arreter là ... ca commence a faire un peu [OFF] par rapport au titre du sondage  :Wink:  ...

----------

